# Kat Smoker Review



## diablocolorados (May 30, 2021)

I have been using a KAT reverse flow offset for almost two years now. This is my first offset - so my opinions may be slanted a bit. But I also use a yoder ys640 regularly,  Sometimes in concert with the Kat (start on one, finish on the other) owned a GMG for a few years. WSM and various cheaper smokers of various kinds.

People in general consider my cooking to be top notch.

I love the KAT reverse flow offset.

Quality is terrific. Well built, heavy. Show quality welds. Excellent customer service.

And I like reverse flow.

I didnt set out to buy a reverse flow. I was looking for quality and good flow.

Having followed the yoder stick burner flow debacle I realized i needed to learn about flow and make sure what ever cooker I bought that it has good physics behind it.

I think Lang taught me about reverse flow. And somehow I hit on KAT.

I called and talked to Ken and he was the nicest guy. We went over budget, options, customizations (he's happy to do what ever you want - and for a reasonable price)

I put 1/2 down and paid the other 1/2 when it was done.

I live 90+ minutes away from him - but he loaded it up and delivered it at 8:50pm on a saturday night.

Fire management has been fairly easy.

It's easy to get a clean fire burning.

I pancake batter tested the cooking chamber and didnt find any hot spots except for the last couple inches near the fire box.

It cooks great. I love it. I will need to come up a exceptionally crazy excuse to ever buy another stick burner - as this one is awesome.


----------



## smokerjim (May 30, 2021)

sounds like ya got a keeper, hopefully you'll have years of happy smoking


----------



## diablocolorados (May 30, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> sounds like ya got a keeper, hopefully you'll have years of happy smoking


 I think the KAT is very similar to the Lang - atleast in physics./flow characteristics.  Living in Norcal, buying local saves money..


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2021)

Good looking smoker & fantastic looking ribs!!
Al


----------



## PPG1 (May 30, 2021)

Awesome


----------



## kevin james (Jun 1, 2021)

I too live in NorCal and bought a KAT 24x48 Reverse Flow, delivered in July of last year. I agree with everything you said. Ken was great to deal with and made a few custom mods for a very reasonable price, he delivered it to me on a Friday night and helped me get it through a Very narrow passage way in to the back yard. The quality of the build is great, and it's easy to run. I also couldn't be happier.


----------

